# Mats, how do you deal with them?



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

To preserve hair and deal with mats (besides brushing daily) what tools do you use to rid the coat of mats without shaving?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

A good ol comb and slicker brush. ^^ Though for dogs for show and whatnot, I'm sure they use some sort of product. =/ No idea if they do or what it is though. At work I use a mat cutting comb, but it cuts the mats out, so if you're growing coat it's best to keep the hair in condition before mats even start.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> A good ol comb and slicker brush. ^^ Though for dogs for show and whatnot, I'm sure they use some sort of product. =/ No idea if they do or what it is though. At work I use a mat cutting comb, but it cuts the mats out, so if you're growing coat it's best to keep the hair in condition before mats even start.


HA we have eternally dogs chewing on each other even though we are growing coat we have mats to deal with We bath once a week and use the chris christnesen slicker as well as a comb and plush puppy OMG


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I had the chance to use this All systems 1 comb the perfect poodle comb










It works so GOOD I am going to buy one soon. I think we have a greyhound comb but this AS1 comb is the bomb. There are other brands with a similar comb so I will see how much they are.

I also use a rat tail comb to work a mat out if I can.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah I have large greyhound comb but not the All Systems. I'm going to have to look into that.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

if it's just a single knot, I'll tease it out with a comb, loosen it with a slicker, and often do it all in the bath while conditioner is soaking in it...

If it's actually matted, I shave it off.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The trick is to not let matts form in the first place since the act of getting it out automatically means coat loss.

What has been told to me (not that I ever listen):

Bath once a week.
Dry the dog completely.... any curl is a chance for hair to bond.
Rinse shampoo completely. Any residue makes the the coat matt.
Use a conditioner that does not leave a residue.
Line-brush using a dryer (cool) so that you part the hair down to the skin. 
Band and wrap the hair on head and back of neck.
Change bands at least every 3 days.
Only pet a Poodle in one direction! 

I have been told that if you eat every hair in your brush, you will learn to brush correctly. I only ever use a pin brush on my dog's head and neck. I find that the slicker brush breaks the ends of the hair. 

Once webbing or matts form, you can not just rip through them or you will lose coat. I pull the webbing apart with my fingers and try to brush it out, starting at the top of the hair and working towards the base. Grooming sprays can help and I really want to buy one called "The Stuff". Too much silicon makes the coat dry.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I have The Stuff in my shopping cart at ThePetOnline and it's actually the cheapest I've seen it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What sort of pin brush do you use cbrand? I hear the ones with the bobbles at the end of the teeth break hair, but I'm having troubles finding ones without it. I found one at a dollar store, but MAN does it make hair go staticy.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> What sort of pin brush do you use cbrand? I hear the ones with the bobbles at the end of the teeth break hair, but I'm having troubles finding ones without it. I found one at a dollar store, but MAN does it make hair go staticy.


All Systems #1 You want a pin brush with no balls and one that has relatively flexable pins that bend a bit.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> All Systems #1 You want a pin brush with no balls and one that has relatively flexable pins that bend a bit.


Cbrand have you tried the les pooch brush ?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Cbrand have you tried the les pooch brush ?


I tried one once on a cut down dog and it seemed like it pulled a ton of coat out. When people use this brush, do they find a lot of hair in it?

Every hair in the brush is a hair that is not providing length or fullness on the Poodle.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> All Systems #1 You want a pin brush with no balls and one that has relatively flexable pins that bend a bit.


http://www.doggonegoodstuff.com/allsystemssmallbrush.html

Is this the one you're talking about?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> http://www.doggonegoodstuff.com/allsystemssmallbrush.html
> 
> Is this the one you're talking about?


I hope so because that is a heckava better price than the CC ones.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Once you have mats, spray them with a conditioning spray, detangler and pull apart with your fingers first. Then gently brush out. Brushing/combing dry mats causes hair to break. Alway moisten first.


----------



## valebar (May 17, 2009)

I use a good shampoo that helps coat changing and bath my poodle once a week.I sometimes comb her inthe week but not often, I find this way I get no mats and it akes me less time overall.

I also use the Les Pooches brushes and I highly recormend them, the CC buttercomb is fantastic along with there brushes but worth the money.


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

Is brushing every day bad for the coat?


I keep Ray-Ray matt free, but I recently groomed him into the teddy bear cut.


I use a small dematter comb for my Bichon to keep him tangle free, but his coat is about 2-3 inches thick

Oops, I forgot to add that they get bathed once a week.. well, Ray Ray does, but the Bichon gets bathed twice a week to keep crisply white.

Vetrinary Forumula Shampoos (snow white for the Bichon and my Westie), with Vit.E and Tea Tree Extract


Also, never ever bathe without a good brushing and combing out first. Any unfound, unoticed mats or potential mats will shrink up and tighten even more just to make things worse


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I live and breath dematting using the mason pearson boar bristle & nylon brush and Plush Puppy O.M.G., great on a show coat or even a rough and tumble dog.
http://www.masonpearson.com/range.html
http://www.plushpuppyusa.com/catalog/item/2052330/6331259.htm


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Teresa: The only time you don't want to brush daily is if you are growing a show coat because repeatedly brushing dry hair causes breakage. When you have a short, cute clip it doesn't matter at all (assuming you aren't an overzealous brusher inflicting brushburn!). You sound like a groomers dream. However, it is best to demat in the bath after the coat is wet and in conditioner. Use some good conditioners and blast briefly with the HV to loosen it up...but don't dry them all the way through. The mats come out easier with less damage to the coat and less pain to the dog. Only if the mats are not removed and then the coat is dried do they shrink up and get worse and more difficult to remove. Mat removal before bathing is old school grooming which just doubles your work and wear and tear on your body.

Les Poochs brushes are GREAT for mats, but I would never use it on a show coat unless it was the last resort of salvaging the coat. On pets they are excellent for getting the mats out of furnishings and those little pelty mats. They are very proud of those brushes, but they are worth it if you deal with a lot of mats. I love the CC pin Tbrushes.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I use this horse conditioning spray called "Shiny Hiney" ( I swear thats what its called) I then run the slicker over the mat a little bit, and then pick at it using the wide teeth on a comb ( I have resco greyhound combs with long teeth) starting at the ends I gradually pick closer and closer to the skin. when its all the way to the skin I pick with the close together teeth, and then finish with the slicker. 


If its a pet clip I use a mattbreaker, followed by the slicker and comb.


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

FurElite,


Wow! Thankyou for the advise (and huge lesson!).

Yes, I keep both Ray-Ray and Gozer the Bichon in a fairly short coat. Except the Bichon's coat is much thicker/longer since Ray's coat is still in its puppy stage.

Brushing/grooming is so relaxing and done every night after I put the kids to bed. It's my way of winding down the day.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I've heard that cornstarch helps with dematting, never tried it myself though.


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Locket, it does work and so does baby powder.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

Like someone else on the forum, I use The Stuff - soak it into the matt, leave for a few minutes and it usually teases apart.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

If a slicker and comb dont work i use a mat breaker.....it thins the hair but still leaves hair there unlike shaving or using thinning shears. The only thing that matts on Mister are his tail and ears. He wags his tail too much and his ears are super long so they matt fast. 
I just shaved him down with a 4F so i think i should take down his TK, ears and tail to match unfortunately lol


----------

